# 1000 Amps!?!?!?



## StalinDaBomb (Dec 4, 2016)

Am I somehow far off the mark here? My math doesn't seem to be wrong but if I run a 135kw motor AC at 144v i'm getting a little under 1000 amps as the required amperage. How the hell do you deliver 1k amps safely? where do you get cable that size? How?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

StalinDaBomb said:


> Am I somehow far off the mark here? My math doesn't seem to be wrong but if I run a 135kw motor AC at 144v i'm getting a little under 1000 amps as the required amperage. How the hell do you deliver 1k amps safely? where do you get cable that size? How?


Because this power level is not sustained, you don't have to use the continuous wire ratings that keep you from burning your house down. For example, 4/0 cable, at 1000 Amps, will dissipate about 50 Watts per foot. That's plenty of heat, but won't immediately get red hot. Cable of that size is readily available. Some DIYers use welding cable, others use purpose made shielded cable, such as is made by Champlain Cable. Of course, if you use AC motors, you can potentially go with a higher voltage and lower your current demands.

There are lots of hard things about converting an EV, but power cables aren't that big of a challenge.


----------

